# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Άρρωστα χηνάκια

## mousepad

Καλησπέρα.

Πριν κανένα μήνα έβγαλα 10 χηνάκια απο μηχανή. Τα 2 δε μπόρεσαν να  σταθούν στα πόδια τους (ήταν ανοιχτά το σχηματίζοντας μια ευθεία). μετά  από καμια εβδομάδα τα έχασα. Αυτο που με ανησυχεί τώρα είναι οτι μετά  απο τόσο καιρό έχασα και άλλα 4 χηνάκια με αυτό τον τρόπο. Ρώτησα σε  κάποιον pet shop και μου έδωσαν ένα φάρμακο το οποίο μου είπαν να το  βάλω στο νερό τους. Είδα οτι ένα χηνάκι στάθηκε στα πόδια του αλλα  τρέμουν. τους δίνω την τροφή που δίνω στα κοτοπουλάκια (φύραμα). Πρέπει  να κάνω κάτι άλλο; είναι η πρώτη φορα που ασχολούμαι με χήνες και  ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ για το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν έχω βρει καμία απάντηση.  Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Αννα. 

Εαν καταλαβα καλα προκειται για splayed legs. 


Το παρακατω αρθρο, θα σε βοηθησει. 

Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs

----------


## jk21

εκτος απο το φυραμα ,τι αλλες τροφες που ισως ειναι εκεινες πηγες ασβεστιου ,τους χορηγεις; σε καποια ελλειψη τετοιων πηγων μαλλον βρισκεται το προβλημα

----------


## mousepad

Καλησπέρα. Τώρα είδα τις απαντήσεις σας. Φύραμα μου είπαν μόνο. Εχθές πήγα σε κτηνίατρο και μου είπε να τους δώσω απο μισό χάπι για 4 μέρες και ένα σπρέυ να ψεκάσω το χώρο. Κάποιο μικρόβιο έχουν (έτσι είπε). Ξεκίνησα τη θεραπεία εχθές. Θα δω τα αποτελέσματα. Εμένα με ανησυχεί ότι αρρωσταίνουν και τώρα που έχουν μεγαλώσει. Σήμερα ενα ακόμα δυσκολεύεται να σταθεί στα πόδια του.

----------


## mousepad

lagreco69 (Δημήτρη) Στο λινκ που με οδηγησες είδα φωτογραφία από αυτό που αντιμετωπιζω. Αύριο θα ασχοληθώ με τη μέθοδο με την ταινια αλλά φοβάμαι (είμαι και ευαίσθητη). Πως θα περπατάνε όμως; Αυτά είναι μεγάλα πια και από ότι διάβασα στο κείμενο οταν μεγαλώσουν ειναι δύσκολο να ισιώσουν αλλά θα προσπαθήσω. 

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΝΑ τι χαπι σου εδωσε; πως ονομαζεται;

τα splayed legs ειναι απο ελλειψη ασβεστιου και οχι μικροβιακη προσβολη

ασταθεια στα ποδια και οχι την μορφη που περιγραφεις ,θα μπορουσαν να εχουν κυριως απο σαλμονελλα ,αλλα αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι ασταθεια

----------


## mousepad

2 γεννηθηκαν με τα ποδια ανοιχτα και τα έχασα. Τα υπόλοιπα το έπαθαν στην πορεία. Σαλμονέλλα από τι να έπαθαν;

----------


## jk21

Σαλμονελλα μπορει να παθουν απο οτιδηποτε και κυριως απο μολυσμενη τροφη ,αλλα δεν εχουν σαλμονελλα .Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μιλαμε για  splayed legs αν τα περιγραφεις σωστα

----------


## mousepad

Καλημέρα. 
Η τροφή μολυσμένη δεν είναι γιατί θα αρρώσταιναν και τα κοτοπουλάκια και τα γαλοπουλάκια (έτσι πιστεύω τουλαχιστον). Τα κοτοπουλάκια είναι μια χαρά ζωηρά ζωηρά και τα γαλοπουλάκια ζωηρεύουν μέρα με την μέρα. Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να δέσω με την ταινία τα πόδια του. Θα δείξει η πορεία τι θα γίνει. Αυτο που σκεφτομαι είναι πως θα τα κουνάει και πως θα περπατάει αφού θα είναι δεμένα.

----------


## jk21

Ασβεστιο εχεις κανει καποια κινηση να τους παρεχεις επιπλεον ; Νομιζω στις κοτες και σε παρομοια πουλια ,ταιζουν μαρμαροσκονη στο μιγμα τροφης τους (δεν ξερω αν εχει το φυραμα ... )

Παρε απο φαρμακειο ταμπλετες ασεβστιου διαλυομενες στο νερο για τον ανθρωπο  (calciform ,calcioral ,ideos κλπ ) των οσο λιγοτερων mg ανα ταμπλετα εχουνε και πες μου πια πηρες να σου πω ποσο θα τους δωσεις ,δινοντας μου πανω κατω το βαρος των πουλιων

----------


## mousepad

Καλημέρα.

Baytril των 15mg λέγεται και τους δίνω από μισό χάπι την ημέρα μου την έδωσε ένας κτηνίατρος τηλεφωνικώς που του είπα τα συμπτώματα. Βελτίωση ύπαρχει σε κάποια. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα τα πάω στον κτηνίατρο.  Δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο ούτε να τα βλέπω έτσι.

----------


## jk21

Αννα αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν βακτηριακη λοιμωξη πχ σαλμονελλα ( που σε αυτη την περιπτωση το φαρμακο ειναι οκ και ισχυρο ) και εχουν θεμα με splayed legs και ελλειψη ασβεστιου 
το φαρμακο λογω του οτι ειναι ειδος φθοριοκινολονης και αντιδρα με το ασβεστιο και θα εχει λιγοτερη απορροφηση (αν δινεις ασβεστιο ) και θα επιδεινωσει το προβλημα των splayed  lengs αντι να βοηθησει .Για να μην μιλαμε με υποθεσεις ,πρεπει να επισκεφτεις απο κοντα πτηνιατρο να γνωριζει για πουλια και οχι κτηνιατρο με εμπειρια σε μεγαλα ζωα

----------


## mousepad

θα τα παω σε κτηνιατρο. πήρα την ορνιθολογική εταιρεία και μετα απο άλλα τηλέφωνα (ο ένας στον άλλο κλπ κλπ) βρηκα ενα κτηνίατρο που συνεργάζεται με την προστασια άγριων ζώων. Αυτός θα ξέρει αφού με στέλνουν από εκεί. Αυριο θα κλεισω ραντεβού να τα πάω να τα δει. Με υποθέσεις δεν θα κάνω κάτι. Σήμερα μου βγήκε και ένα γαλοπουλάκι με τέτοια πάθηση και κάποια άλλα που βγήκαν εχθές (4 το σύνολο) δεν τρώνε και τα ταίζω με τη σύριγγα. Πολλά προβλήματα, πολλή απογοήτευση και πολύ άγχος

----------


## mousepad

σημερα έκλεισα ραντεβου στις 730 να τα παω να τα δει. good luck to me!!!!

----------


## mousepad

Τα πήγα στον κτηνίατρο. αυτό που είχε πρόβλημα με τα πόδια του τα εδεσε  και τώρα στέκεται μια χαρα. Μου είπε να μην του έχω χωρο να περπαταει  μόνο να τρώει και να πίνει νερο. το έπαθε αυτό απο τη γρήγορη ανάπτυξη  που έχουν σε σχέση με τα κοτοπουλάκια οπότε πρέπει να ενισχύσω την τροφή  τους με βιταμίνες. θα πάω στο πετ σοπ αυριο. βέβαια δεν την έβγαλα και  πολυ καθαρη γιατι από τον προηγουμενο κτηνίατρο που μου έδωσε το baytril  αυτα έπαθαν μια λοίμωξη και τωρα τα δινω αντιβιωση. μου είπε να βάλω και  πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό τους. τους δίνω ηδη ivavit. Ο γιατρός είπε να  τους δώσω για παπαγαλάκια. Εσείς ποια  λέτε να πάρω; λόγω όγκου πρέπει να είναι αρκετα δυνατη

----------


## jk21

πως λεγεται το φαρμακο που δινεις τωρα; τι λοιμωξη σου ειπε οτι επαθαν;

εκεινος σου προτεινε καποιο συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα; 

πιστευω οτι το πουλακι χρειαζεται ενισχυση με ασβεστιο .Η συγκεκριμενη αλλα και αρκετες αλλες ,δεν εχουν και πρεπει να δωσεις εξτρα ,αλλα να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του και να ρωτησεις σχετικα .Ειδικα για ασβεστιο ,θα ηθελα να ξερω και το φαρμακο που παιρνει γιατι μερικες αντιβιωσεις αντιδρουν μαζι του

----------


## mousepad

Καλημέρα. 

Μου έδωσε ένα αντιμυκητιασικό το nystamycyn κάθε 8 ώρες και μια κάψουλα των 500mg σε νερο να τους δίνω κάθε 12 ώρες (δε θυμάμαι το όνομα της αυτή τη στιγμή). Η ποσότητα που τους δίνω είναι ανάλογα με το βάρος τους. Την αγωγή την ξεκίνησα από εχθές το βράδυ. Για βιταμίνες μου είπε ο γιατρός. Θα τον ρωτήσω τηλεφωνικώς και για το ασβέστιο. Επίσης μου είπε να σιγουρευτώ ότι το φύραμα είναι για ανάπτυξη και όχι για αυγοπαραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

ετσι εξηγειται ,γιατι οταν μου ειπες πριν αντιβιωση ,λεω αντι να διορθωσει τον κινδυνο μυκητων της baytril σε νεοσσους ,θα δωσει και αλλη αντιβιωση να το κανει χειροτερα; αυτο που σου εδωσε οπως ειπες σωστα αυτη τη φορα ,ειναι αντιμυκητισιακο γιατι η baytril ,ειδικα για νεοσσους ,ειναι κινδυνος θανατος και οχι μονο σε θεματα μυκητιασης ... εχει θεμα και με τους χονδρους των οστων .Η καψουλα μηπως ειναι (εννοεις ) διαλυομενη ταμπλετα ; αν ναι ισως ειναι ασβεστιο .δες το ονομα και μας λες

----------


## mousepad

ναι διαλυόμενη είναι και δίνω σε κάθε χηνάκι την ανάλογη ποσότητα σύμφωνα με το βάρος τους. Το όνομα θα το δω το βράδυ που θα πάω σπίτι.

----------


## mousepad

Η καψουλα λέγεται flagyl και διαλύεται στο νερό.

----------


## jk21

σου την εδωσε για τριχομοναδα ή giardia ... εκεινος θα εχει το λογο του ...

----------


## mousepad

Του τηλεφώνησα και μου είπε να ελεγξω το στόμα τους και αν έχουν ακόμα πρόβλημα να τη συνεχίσω μέχρι τη δευτέρα. Τη δευτέρα το απόγευμα θα τα πάω να τα δει. Βελτίωση πάντως εχω δει

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Αρα κατα τον πτηνιατρικο ελεγχο των πουλιων ειχε διαπιστωθει προβλημα στο στομα; ογκιδια ή στιγματα τριχομοναδας; δεν το ειχες αναφερει  

αν ναι τοτε εξηγειται σαφως το flagyl 

αλλα μηπως πρεπει να δεις τι γινεται και στα ενηλικα; εκεινα τα κοιταξε μηπως εχουν προβλημα; δινεις σε εκεινα φαρμακο;

----------


## mousepad

Καλησπέρα. 
Τώρα είδα την απάντηση. Δεν έχω ενήλικα. Από μηχανή τα έβγαλα. Το πηγα πάλι σημερα στο γιατρό και είναι μια χαρά. Αντιβίωση δεν δίνω άλλο και του έλυσε και τα ποδαρακια του. Θα πρέπει να το παρακολουθώ στο περπάτημα και αν χρειαστεί να τα δεσω μια βδομάδα ακόμα

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

τριχομοναδα ή giardia σε πουλια μηχανης; .... τι να πω ...

εκτος αν φοβηθηκε περιπτωση αναεροβιου μικροβιου που εχει επισης δραση το flagyl .Δεν ξερω αν τετοια μικροβια μπορει να δημιουργησουν λοιμωξεις που φερνουν τετοια συμπτωματα στα ποδια ...

----------


## mousepad

Σημασία έχει ότι το θέμα μέχρι στιγμής λύθηκε και είναι καλά. Από αρρώστιες δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να κόλλησαν και πως. Ούτε ο γιατρός ονόμασε κάποια αρρώστια. Στο στόμα κάτω από τη γλώσσα τους είδε κάτι και μου έδωσε αυτή την αντιβίωση.

Το πρόβλημα με τα πόδια είναι από το βάρος που έχουν. Το ζύγισε και μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα πήρε 200 γραμμάρια. 
Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

> Στο στόμα κάτω από τη γλώσσα τους είδε κάτι και μου έδωσε αυτή την αντιβίωση.


με αυτο αλλαζουν τα πραγματα !  ετσι εξηγειται πραγματι και το flagyl για πιθανοτητα τριχομοναδας και το nystamycine για μυκητες

και τα δυο δινουν ειτε λευκα ογκιδια το πρωτο (που στην αρχη μπορει να ειναι στιγματα ) ειτε λευκα στιγματα - επιφανειες το δευτερο 

ευχομαι ολα να συνεχισουν καλα !

----------


## mousepad

Ευχαριστώ. Μια χαρά είναι μέχρι στιγμής. Είναι υπό στενή παρακολούθηση.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mousepad

Τα χηνακια μου μεγάλωσαν!!!! Προσπαθώ να ξεχωρίσω αν είναι αρσενικα η θηλυκα. Έχετε καμία ιδέα;



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά έγιναν ολόκληρες χήνες!! Μπράβο σου φίλε μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφες!!

----------


## thanos52

Η αρσενικη χηνα εαν την αναποδογυρισεις κοντα στην αμαρα εχει ενα  εξογκωμα και εχει πιο μεγαλο λαιμο. Η αρσενικη χηνοπαπια ειναι πιο  μεγαλοσωμη και η μασκα της ειναι μεγαλυτερη απ οτι της θηλυκιας.

----------

